# My gourami's fins turned red and my Platy developed white spots/bulges on eyes



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok so I added Ick Clear by Jungle to clear up some spots of Ick on my fish, after the second day of treatment (I followed the directions on the box) I noticed my fish getting really weird, they were all sitting much more still then normal and one of my platys has spots on his eyes that look like white bulges right in the middle of them. my gourami's fins are pink and at the base are pretty red. I removed the Platy and put him in a hospital tank and hes doing well but the bulges are still there.

I have done 2 25% water changes today and all of my fish are back to normal and swimming around fine, but the gourami and a few other fish (gourami is the worst) have a pink tinge to their fins and they are red at the base. 

My guess was that the medicine irritated their scales and fins so I did what I could and changed 50% of the water and put fresh carbon in the filters.

does anyone have any ideas for why my platy has the spots? Is it irritation from the medicine like the fins of the other fish? do I need to treat him with something? and will my other fish's fins go back to normal soon? and I was thinking about adding Stress Coat to the water because the aloe might help the irritation but I want some advice before adding any more medication to the water since they all seem to be doing well. 
thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

hi,
seems to me there parasites in the water. am not too familiar with the medicine you used however, to get rid of white spots. you can either keep doing daily water changes, clean substrate. or use medication. the medication only really works when the white spots have fallen off then you treat the tank. as this is when the parasites hatch it to more you can only kill them when they are free of the fish. i recommend putting your temp up to 85 degrees. as parasites can not live in that temp. about the gourami and other fishes it seems to me that parasite eating away at it. 

i suggest that raise up to 85 degree and keep doing daily water changes. if you decide to use the medication, take out the carbon and do not do water changes before 48 hours once the medications in. threat medicaon on day 1,2,3,6, i suggest you get protozin from waterlife. its very good


----------

